# stuffz



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

*This is the way David and Goliath could have easily went:*


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

My computer is down and I had a hankering to attempt some animation and since "there's an app for that", I created this on my cellphone with Stickman. Sorry.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

*Good Vs. Evil in Four Parts*

Traditional Good vs. Evil in four parts (wip)


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Good stuff. Love the loin cloths. Oops lmao.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Rykal lol!

Thanks also Tricky Raven, a governess of encouragement!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

At the request of a very smart fellow member, I was encouraged to add magical effects to this pic...which I don't do very well. But with.a mobile photo editing app I was able to add some nice lens flares, which helps the image considerably.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Very good stuffs.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

The Illustrious Mr. DLeeG said:


> Very good stuffs.


Thanks Mr. DLeeG; I'm flattered


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

This is some fanart of McGriffin's "hell" animated series, which can probably best be found in the "Toonacracy" channel on Youtube


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

This is kind of an orphan sketch with no idea or story attached to it. Added the Batman arm to no avail.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Love the David and Goliath piece. Very funny!!!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

corydulos said:


> This is kind of an orphan sketch with no idea or story attached to it. Added the Batman arm to no avail.


You could add Robin's foot, ankle, and lower leg into Batman's grip.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

corydulos said:


> At the request of a very smart fellow member, I was encouraged to add magical effects to this pic...which I don't do very well. But with.a mobile photo editing app I was able to add some nice lens flares, which helps the image considerably.


I love this!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

For the Batman/bear picture the story line could be the Joker(Heath Ledger killed Jack Nicholson sorry Jack) sets all the animals in the Gotham zoo loose and Batman is fighting the bear..


----------

